# Real Bolingbroke/Blenheim or CGI



## pbfoot (May 22, 2007)

Is this real or CGI with Bolingbrokes/Blenheims

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTYLFzlPUgo_


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2007)

Definitely CGI, but way cool! Loved the Lockheeds at the end. And the didn't realize Blenheim would be fantastic candidate for sharks teeth.


----------



## Wildcat (May 23, 2007)

Actually they're real. If you read the comments, it's scenes taken from the movie "Laddie, son of Lassie"


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

Oh cmon. Really? Real? Doesn't look real to me.


----------



## pbfoot (May 24, 2007)

Its real I found out filmed at Pat Bay in British Columbia all the aircraft are right for the base maybe even some of the P40s did time in the aleutians


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

What about all the Ventura's in the background. When was this made??


----------



## Cyrano (May 24, 2007)

In 1945
Son of Lassie (1945)


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

Great. I was guessing late 50s early 60s. No wonder.


----------



## Cyrano (May 24, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2007)

Fantastic I would say. Wish I could watch it. Must be a treasure trove of WWII technology. Though I don't know if it was YouTube or the original film, but the speeded up timescale is a turnoff.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 8, 2007)

That was pretty sweet except for it being sped up.


----------



## mauld (Jun 17, 2007)

Look they are real the film was shot in the 1940's a time when any models or graphics (not CGI as there are no computers) would have looked terrable and obvious. The film was for propoganda purposes and shot in Canada there was a P40 at the begining but not encluded in this excert as i said in the coments i didn't want the dog in it to much. As for the speeding up that is because the DVD i had was NTSC and i work in PAL the frame rate is different NTSC = 30fps and PAL = 25fps so it appears jurky my apologies


----------

